# Can Divilbiss PRO 4000 3.5hp, 20G run cup gun?



## Paint and Hammer (Feb 26, 2008)

Been watching local classified...there's a Devilbiss PRO 4000 3.5 hp, 20g COMMERCIAL DUTY compressor for $150. 

I can't find the CFM of this machine...if anyone knows, I'd be grateful.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

DeVilbiss Pro 4000
20 Gal
3.5hp
Displacement = 11.9 CFM
8.5 CFM @ 40psi
6.8 CFM @ 90psi
Max Pressure = 125psi
Max RPM = 3450rpm


----------



## Paint and Hammer (Feb 26, 2008)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> DeVilbiss Pro 4000
> 20 Gal
> 3.5hp
> Displacement = 11.9 CFM
> ...


Hat's off to your Google skills....I couldn't find that.

Yup....that will work.

Thanks!


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Nice. Hope it works out.


----------



## Paint and Hammer (Feb 26, 2008)

straight_lines said:


> Nice. Hope it works out.


Thanks...hopefully pick it up today.

Do guns have different flow rates? (air) I assume there would be some discrepancies, but are some more efficient (air, transfer rate) than others?

Prices run the spectrum from $19.99 to $500. 

Recommendations?


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

Binks 2100


----------



## Paint and Hammer (Feb 26, 2008)

Here's what I picked up. $200. 

Pretty cheap investment to see if I can implement HVLP.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

So what do you want to spray first? What are all those guns? I would do some research on the models. 

I can't spray advance through a 2 without reduction. Great find for $200. :thumbsup:


----------



## Paint and Hammer (Feb 26, 2008)

straight_lines said:


> So what do you want to spray first? What are all those guns? I would do some research on the models.
> 
> I can't spray advance through a 2 without reduction. Great find for $200. :thumbsup:


The guy was a retired automotive repair dude.

Said, he had intentions of doing work in the garage in his retirement, but in two years sprayed one thing and now finds it easier to justify doing anything other than painting. 

Said, he paid $500 for the gun in my hand and less than a $100 for the other one. 

Haven't done any research yet. The tip says 1.5. 

I have a few cans of Advance I want to play around with.


----------



## woi2ld (Oct 1, 2011)

you hav ther a sharpe platinum and a deVilbiss Starting Line. Both good guns. 10 years ago that sharpe platinum was ther flagship , and yep, it was 500 bones .


----------



## Paint and Hammer (Feb 26, 2008)

woi2ld said:


> you hav ther a sharpe platinum and a deVilbiss Starting Line. Both good guns. 10 years ago that sharpe platinum was ther flagship , and yep, it was 500 bones .



Thanks man....yup - "10 years ago", would sum up the guy who sold me this stuff.


----------

